# Medicare policy for cataract surgery with visual acuity 20/40



## Californiacowgirl (May 25, 2010)

Has anybody had trouble with payment on cataract surgeries or have a current policy that explains the current requirements needed for submitting claims with visual acuity is 20/40, 20/50 for surgeries?  All the denials relate to additional documentation but I would like to more information if possible in lieu of DL30889 which will be published later in  year.  Thank you.


----------

